# I Phone 7 or 8?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've currently got an I Phone 5S, yes it pretty old by today's standards but I usually keep my Phones for as long as possible to get the max out of them so now I think it's time for an upgrade. I'm toying between the 7 or 8 so I'm reaching out to those of you who have them, so the question is which one is better? There must be differences between the two so your thoughts please.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

IIRC the 7 has an alluminium chassis and back, the 8 has the ally chassis but a glass back.
Otherwise they are pretty much the same from what i can see.
I had a 7 and it was nothing but a ball ache, got an 8 and it's been faultless. My wife was t'other way round. In the case of my 7 and her 8, think it is just a bad one so to speak.

Camera is okay on the 8, nothing to write home about but then i use a DSLR if i want to take special pics. I'm possibly going to change to an adnroid phone again purely because apple only give you limited storage space and then expect you to pay for the extra whereas google give you loads to start with but otherwise i can't fault my 8.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have the IPhone 8 Plus, after years of a 5s, I changed it last year to the 8.
It’s very good, not to big, still fits in my shirt pocket with a larger case ( Unicorn Beetle) and that is very important to me. 
Can’t stand anything in my trouser pocket.
Battery life is good, it last easy over a day and a half, with intensive use (approx 3.5 hours a day) 
It does everything it need to do, and the bigger size gives me a big enough keyboard for quick (but long) emails, texts and surfing the Internet.
I must say, I really do like it!


----------



## Lewis_RX8 (May 31, 2019)

Also still using an Iphone 5S and using every last bit of it.

Need to upgrade soon, i was looking at the newer google pixels for nice camera and a crazy amount of storage. Don't see the appeal of all the newer iPhones.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’d go to the 8 over the 7, especially if you’re wanting to get your monies worth / long life from it (thinking about software upgrades). Personally though, I’d go for the XR ...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I looked and tried a few to replace my last iPhone I was unsure with gesture control and face recognition, well went XR and it took a week to get used to it but it’s streets ahead of having a home button and face Rec great.
Good in hand not to big like 8plus for me even with big hands


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've currently got an I Phone 5S, yes it pretty old by today's standards but I usually keep my Phones for as long as possible to get the max out of them so now I think it's time for an upgrade. I'm toying between the 7 or 8 so I'm reaching out to those of you who have them, so the question is which one is better? There must be differences between the two so your thoughts please.


Not answering your question directly but I can tell you after using a 5/5s for about 7 years I moved to an iPhone 6s in February for a decent £/mo

The difference in feel and performance from the 5s to the 6s is ridiculously good.
You'll wonder how you survived without it !

So a 7 or 8 will be amazing for you :thumb:
And the guys on here sound like they will be able to give some real world opinion.

Bear in mind the 7/8 doesn't come with a standard 3.5mm headphone socket if that something important on the list ???
Of course you can get the lightning adaptor - or even AirPods.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated, please keep your opinions coming. Incidentally I think I've got a decent deal, for £33 plus £19 upfront I get 20 GB of Data plus unlimited calls and text from Vodafone.


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

For me I would go for the iphone 8 just because of the wireless charging also should get iOS updates for a extra year over the 7.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated, please keep your opinions coming. Incidentally I think I've got a decent deal, for £33 plus £19 upfront I get 20 GB of Data plus unlimited calls and text from Vodafone.


For which phone ?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you looked at refurbed models on sites like musicmagpie or giffgaff? I've used them for years now without an issue for myself, wife and 2 daughter's. They have different grades of quality, we've never gone for excellent always good or very good and with all you need a keen eye to see they weren't new. You get warranty too, 1yr with musicmagpie not sure what others are.
I recently got a Samsung watch from them too, again can't fault it.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’m still using an iPhone 3GS


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> For which phone ?


I Phone 8


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd go for the iPhone 8 or 8 plus as real world it's better built than the new 11 and has a higher DPI screen, also decent camera,
i'm keeping mine for the finger print reader as facial recognition is annoying, even though I get the new ones free,


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mar00 said:


> I'd go for the iPhone 8 or 8 plus as real world it's better built than the new 11 and has a higher DPI screen, also decent camera,
> i'm keeping mine for the finger print reader as facial recognition is annoying, even though I get the new ones free,


I've been told by the Vodafone salesman that the new 11 isn't as good as it should have been and not a significant jump forward in tech as it's been made out.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

James_R said:


> Not answering your question directly but I can tell you after using a 5/5s for about 7 years I moved to an iPhone 6s in February for a decent £/mo
> 
> The difference in feel and performance from the 5s to the 6s is ridiculously good.
> You'll wonder how you survived without it !
> ...


Not to bothered with the headphone jack James as I use my own headset that I can Bluetooth to it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Either way, get a Gorilla Glass screen protector and a UAG case. I spent about £45 on a miltary grade UAG case and dropped the bloody thing half a dozen times and it is as good as new, case has saved me a substantial sum i am sure.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've been told by the Vodafone salesman that the new 11 isn't as good as it should have been and not a significant jump forward in tech as it's been made out.


I've just jumped from iPhone 6, to the iPhone 11 OMG what a difference, did compare with friends 6 and 7 and the speed and performance is stinking.

As apple likes to kill off phones with iOS release now 13 only supported on 6s plus and Apple Watch 5 needs 6s and above, my advice to as new as you can.

Re the headphone jack genuine adapter is £8 from apple via amazon direct and isn't that bulky.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

packard said:


> I've just jumped from iPhone 6, to the iPhone 11 OMG what a difference, did compare with friends 6 and 7 and the speed and performance is stinking.
> 
> As apple likes to kill off phones with iOS release now 13 only supported on 6s plus and Apple Watch 5 needs 6s and above, my advice to as new as you can.
> 
> Re the headphone jack genuine adapter is £8 from apple via amazon direct and isn't that bulky.


the iPhone 8 is the current CPU tech the Bionic chip with Neural Engine, all previous are not so will be supported for a while yet and was popular phone after the X sales dropped a lot,


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

packard said:


> I've just jumped from iPhone 6, to the iPhone 11 OMG what a difference.


Which 11 did you go for please
I'm looking to move from a 5SE


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Went iPhone 11 black 128gb, managed 10% of rrp. Sim free from very  will last a while last one I got on release day also


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

What puts me off apple phones right now is that they are starting to encrypt your pics in the cloud and if you try to remove them, you can't remove them all.

Well in my experience the pics have been encrypted and i can't remove them from the icloud so not happy with them at the minute.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> What puts me off apple phones right now is that they are starting to encrypt your pics in the cloud and if you try to remove them, you can't remove them all.
> 
> Well in my experience the pics have been encrypted and i can't remove them from the icloud so not happy with them at the minute.


One of the lads at work has just got the Samsung s10 for a very similar price to your deal on the iPhone 8, if you're fancying a change then...

Daughter and her fella have One Plus phones and very pleased with them...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> One of the lads at work has just got the Samsung s10 for a very similar price to your deal on the iPhone 8, if you're fancying a change then...
> 
> Daughter and her fella have One Plus phones and very pleased with them...


Going to wait the contract out then look at changing back to an Android phone, possibly a Huawei but not decided yet


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Going to wait the contract out then look at changing back to an Android phone, possibly a Huawei but not decided yet


The Huawei phones are really good, I had the p20 Pro and it was amazing, the only reason I sold it was because I wanted the Samsung watch, have and s10+ which is also a good phone

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> The Huawei phones are really good, I had the p20 Pro and it was amazing, the only reason I sold it was because I wanted the Samsung watch, have and s10+ which is also a good phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


To be fair, i do like my apple watch but then the equivalent Huawei watch looks equally as good.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I upgraded from an iphone SE to a 7plus. The SE was a cracking phone, only reason I upgraded was the battery was becoming useless, and due to my dodgy eyesight, wanted a bigger screen.

The 7plus is a cracking phone, loverly screen. Phone is a bit big thou if you’ve got little fingers.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

muzzer said:


> To be fair, i do like my apple watch but then the equivalent Huawei watch looks equally as good.


I wasn't sold with the Huawei watch to be honest, I wanted one but when I went to try one I didn't like it, I found the Samsung watch better but they don't work well with the Huawei phones hence the change

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

